# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Novembro 2019



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 11:32)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 20:53)

Como já se esperava, estas alterações à última da hora levam a mudanças bruscas na previsões a curto/médio prazo. 
O ECMWF voltou a colocar muita precipitação para quase todo o país nos próximos 10 dias:


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2019 às 21:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Como já se esperava, estas alterações à última da hora levam a mudanças bruscas na previsões a curto/médio prazo.
> O ECMWF voltou a colocar muita precipitação para quase todo o país nos próximos 10 dias:



É isso mesmo que todos nós queremos ouvir, agora sim tenho tido "bom tempo", pois tem chovido praticamente todos os dias, nem que seja só uns aguaceiros fracos pontuais, como foi esta tarde.


----------



## redragon (1 Nov 2019 às 21:47)

Sinceramente já n acredito em nada que os modelos andam a anunciar. Pelo menos em Elvas andam a anunciar chuva há 3 dias e a mesma deve andar próxima dos 2 mm de acumulado.... Anunciam, anunciam e 0. Metem água, tiram água..
Bahhh


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Nov 2019 às 21:58)

Esta complicada uma mudança de padrão que favoreça as regiões mais a sul. 
As condições instáveis vão se manter ao longo da quinzena mas a precipitação afectará essencialmente as regiões do litoral norte e centro. 
Veremos como será a 2a quinzena de Novembro.
Em termos de previsões sazonais as mesmas sugerem para este inverno tempo ameno e um padrão de NAO+ que fará com que provavelmente não se saia deste marasmo aqui mais à sul mas veremos se será realmente assim..
Por vezes tudo se altera em pouco tempo, tb o ano passado a maioria destes modelos indicavam um Inverno chuvoso e foi o que se viu..


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 10:53)

Era bom...


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2019 às 11:30)

Nortada fresquinha prevista para a próxima semana, certamente alguma neve deverá cair nas Serras 

Por estes dias a sensação térmica será bem baixa


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2019 às 12:15)

Snifa disse:


> Nortada fresquinha prevista para a próxima semana, certamente alguma neve deverá cair nas Serras
> 
> Por estes dias a sensação térmica será bem baixa



Atenção ao vento... Vento medio bem agressivo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2019 às 20:32)

Na saída das 12, os dois modelos parecem estar em consenso que a partir do dia 20 vai ocorrer uma alteração de padrão( não quer dizer que seja a mudança de padrão, mas sim uma alteração do panorama atmosférico que temos tido até agora, mais favorável ao Norte do que ao Sul) com as depressões a descerem de latitude e o Anticiclone a ficar a sudoeste dos Açores. 

Fica aqui, com o meteograma para Olhão:






Mais do que colocar um meteograma com a precipitação, mais importante é saber qual a direcção do vento e está ali uma mudança, passando de Noroeste que tem sido até agora a predominância do vento neste Outono para quadrantes mais favoráveis como Sul/SW/W, essa mudança está patente a partir do dia 21 no GFS, mas o ECM está idêntico ao GFS.
*

ECM (dia 20/11):*






*GFS (dia 20/11):*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Nov 2019 às 00:47)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Nov 2019 às 00:52)

...







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Nov 2019 às 19:43)

O GFS está muito promissor a partir da próxima semana. Não seria a salvação da região sul, mas ajudaria muito.


----------



## Between (12 Nov 2019 às 19:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O GFS está muito promissor a partir da próxima semana. Não seria a salvação da região sul, mas ajudaria muito.



ECMWF também bastante generoso na previsão a 240h:


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2019 às 20:33)

Between disse:


> ECMWF também bastante generoso na previsão a 240h:


Que sonho!! Já não via um mapa tão bem composto desde Março 2018. Não está garantido, veremos...
Aquilo que o Sul precisa está presente nesse mapa, mas seria necessário acontecer ao longo de mais meses. No entanto, para isso acontecer será preciso continuar a chover em regiões onde muito pessoal já deve estar farto de chuva.


----------



## kikofra (12 Nov 2019 às 21:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O GFS está muito promissor a partir da próxima semana. Não seria a salvação da região sul, mas ajudaria muito.


Entretanto no litoral norte os solos já estão em CC





Acham que pode ser problemático em termos de inundações?


----------



## JTavares (12 Nov 2019 às 21:47)

O que significa CC? É q nem toda a gente entende esses termos.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2019 às 22:01)

JTavares disse:


> O que significa CC? É q nem toda a gente entende esses termos.


Capacidade de campo, ou seja, é a capacidade máxima do solo em reter água. Pode-se dizer que os solos no Norte já estão saturados e tudo o que chover a partir de agora poderá originar cheias mais significativas.
No entanto, esta situação não é nada de novo. Estive a ver o boletim de Novembro de 2009 e entre Outubro e Novembro desse ano caíram mais de 400mm no Litoral Norte chegando a ultrapassar os 500mm na zona do Gerês. Situação parecida com a deste ano até ao momento com as assimetrias bastante assinaláveis entre o Norte/Sul, bom era se fosse uma repetição desse ano hidrológico.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Nov 2019 às 22:01)

JTavares disse:


> O que significa CC? É q nem toda a gente entende esses termos.



Um pouco de pesquisa também não faz mal. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/agua.solo/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Nov 2019 às 23:00)

Por aqui já se vai vendo a limpar as sarjetas, espero que pelo Alentejo e Algarve também 














Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (12 Nov 2019 às 23:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um pouco de pesquisa também não faz mal. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/agua.solo/



Pois, mas , às vezes, era bem melhor reduzir a praga das siglas...


----------



## comentador (13 Nov 2019 às 06:40)

Essas previsões de chuva para o Sul na próxima semana, não acredito muito nisso! Os modelos já começaram a cortar. De ontem para hoje já reduziram metade. Se chover 1 mm será tudo. O anticiclone este ano não permite chuva na parte Sul.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2019 às 06:45)

Bom dia, 

esta última saída do GFS coloca acumulados bem elevados até ao dia 23 em especial mais a Norte, acima dos 250 mm em certas zonas, tudo devido à passagem prevista e sucessiva de sistemas frontais.

Não me admira nada que certas zonas do Minho ultrapassem os 350 a 400 mm de acumulado mensal:


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2019 às 07:53)

O GFS nesta última saída mostra o padrão do costume. No entanto, o ECM continua bastante bom com uma autêntica previsão de sonho: 





Veremos!


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Nov 2019 às 08:09)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS nesta última saída mostra o padrão do costume. No entanto, o ECM continua bastante bom com uma autêntica previsão de sonho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O GFS em si, no global, continua bom. A tal distância pefiro olhar para o ensemble, e esse continua excelente para a zona sul do país. A operacional nesta saída das 18z é bem capaz de ser o membro que coloca menos chuva no Algarve e baixo alentejo.






Finalmente há alguma esperança para o sul. Não vem resolver tudo, mas pode atenuar o problema. Apesar de não estar garantido, não fazem sentido comentários negativistas e derrotistas uma vez que a perspectiva é boa e indicada por diversos modelos. Convém olhar para a floresta e não apenas para uma árvore. Vejo alguns membros (não é o teu caso, Joralentejano), assim que sai uma run menos positiva de algum modelo a virem aqui correr a dizer que já cortou tudo, não vai cair nada etc. Mas quando o contrário acontece, nada dizem. Não interpretem isso como um ataque pessoal, mas como algo construtivo a bem do fórum. Percebo a frustração pelo passado recente, mas a mim não me agrada chegar aqui e ver posts puramente negativistas, quando nem sequer há suporte científico para tal, como neste caso.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Nov 2019 às 08:19)

Os que olham para a saída do gfs para o sul não devem ficar tristes, está fora da operacional, mas tb não devem ficar felizes com a saída do ecm porque essa está muito fora do ensemble. 
Tudo ainda muito indefinido, será necessário esperar mais uns 2 dias para ver se a sinoptica prevista fica mais estável!!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2019 às 08:30)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O GFS em si, no global, continua bom. A tal distância pefiro olhar para o ensemble, e esse continua excelente para a zona sul do país. A operacional nesta saída das 18z é bem capaz de ser o membro que coloca menos chuva no Algarve e baixo alentejo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, apenas coloquei esse mapa para ficar como registo, pois não é todos os dias que se vêem mais de 100mm previstos para o Sul em 10 dias, e apesar de saber que tais valores poderão não ocorrer, seria excelente para a situação complicada que a Região tem atualmente. 
O GFS também tem bons acumulados previstos para a minha zona, só que pronto, os acumulados para o extremo Sul é que são mais escassos. Nas próximas saídas, pode melhorar, pode piorar, vamos ver...
Já se sabe que nestas situações é tudo muito indefinido.


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2019 às 09:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um pouco de pesquisa também não faz mal. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/agua.solo/




Pois, mas um pouco de pedagogia por parte dos mais conhecedores também nunca fez mal a ninguém e só fica bem.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2019 às 13:24)

Possível ciclogénese explosiva ( ou lá perto)  mostrada no ensemble do GFS 6Z, as condições parecem favoráveis a tal cenário, com o  cavamento de uma depressão a SW deslocando-se para NW, mas ainda falta muito tempo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2019 às 10:32)

E, quando toda a gente começou a alarmar e a pensar que a partir de agora seriam só cortes e cortes na precipitação modelada, eis que tanto o ECMWF e o GFS voltaram a intensificar na precipitação. 

ECMWF nas próximas 240 horas: 





GFS nas próximas 240 horas: 




De salientar a presença daqueles 100 mm no Algarve, tanto no GFS como no ECMWF. Que eu saiba, isso é a média mensal de novembro em certos pontos do Sotavento, portanto, seria a média feita nuns dias. 

E, pelos vistos, não será apenas 1 ou 2 frentes mais ativas, mas sim uma data de frentes seguidas a partir de dia 19: 

"Primeira" da série: 





Segunda da série: 





Terceira da série: 





Quarta da série: 





Será, possivelmente, tempo de inverno na próxima semana, que pouco temos tido nos últimos tempos!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 11:40)

Possivelmente os dias 21/22 serão os mais animados  , mas em princípio será uma semana toda ela de "bom" tempo 






48h à moda antiga 






Claro que ainda tudo muito incerto onde as linhas de maior instabilidade irão realmente passar


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2019 às 19:37)

Orion disse:


> Não obstante a falta de consenso nos pormenores por parte dos modelos, há um núcleo depressionário secundário com intensidade potencialmente relevante para o território português.
> 
> O GFS e o IFS concordam na localização geral (litoral centro) mas parecem ter intensidades ligeiramente diferentes. A hora da chegada é também muito diferente (144h vs 168h respetivamente).
> 
> ...



Esse núcleo  depressionário secundário  parece bastante activo e com precipitação bem significativa, ali no flanco NW/WNW do mesmo então


----------



## David sf (14 Nov 2019 às 20:13)

Snifa disse:


> Esse núcleo  depressionário secundário  parece bastante activo e com precipitação bem significativa, ali no flanco NW/WNW do mesmo então




Essa depressão tal como modelada no ECMWF tem um cavamento bastante rápido, a pressão desce 20 hpa em 18 horas. Só não é considerada explosiva porque às 24 horas, e após fazer "landfall", deixa de cavar. Mas é uma situação a acompanhar, parece que durante mais de 1 semana temos o Atlântico aberto para boas frentes, deverá vir chuva a sério e não apenas aqueles "rios" atmosféricos que só deixam precipitação orográfica e nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2019 às 07:08)

Bom dia,

previsão da precipitação acumulada para os próximos dias, segundo o GFS 0Z:






A Norte mantêm-se mais ou menos na mesma, mas a região Sul levou um corte valente, veremos as próximas saídas, pois ainda falta bastante tempo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Nov 2019 às 07:38)

A saída operacional do gfs está completamente desfasada do resto do ensemble. 
Daí esses valores tão baixos, e quanto aos outros modelos o ecm na run das 00h melhorou (este é outro na Run das 00h tão optimista na run das 12h tão pessimista).
Muitas oscilacoes nos modelos, demasiadas até.. Esperar mais uns 2 dias!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2019 às 13:19)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A saída operacional do gfs está completamente desfasada do resto do ensemble.
> Daí esses valores tão baixos, e quanto aos outros modelos o ecm na run das 00h melhorou (este é outro na Run das 00h tão optimista na run das 12h tão pessimista).
> Muitas oscilacoes nos modelos, demasiadas até.. Esperar mais uns 2 dias!!



Só existe um ensemble pior que a saída do GFS das 00: (pode-se considerar-se que foi o 8):






Na saída das 06, a saída operacional passou para 80 literalmente:





Portanto, muita indefinição nos modelos, ainda, também existe a possibilidade de ir tudo para Espanha, vai depender da localização da depressão e se existirão núcleos secundários da mesma ou não e quanto mais entrar a sul, melhor para essa região.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2019 às 23:41)

Podem consultar o ensemble do ECMWF aqui: https://weather.us/forecast/2265447-olhao/ensemble/euro/precipitation   e para alterarem basta irem ao rectângulo por baixo de Forecast preencham o nome ou clica na localização


Por exemplo: para Olhão, a previsão da precipitação até dia 25/11:

Monday, Nov the 25th at 12:00 
*— Main run:* *74.6* mm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 61.5* mm
Maximum: * 122.7* mm  90% Percentile: * 94.9* mm
Minimum: * 19.4* mm  10% Percentile: * 33.1* mm


----------



## comentador (16 Nov 2019 às 06:36)

Já começaram os cortes na precipitação!! Como já era de prever!! Não acredito que vá chover alguma coisa de jeito na minha região, acredito que vou chegar ao Natal com os campos sem uma única erva verde. Cada vez mais complicado! O tempo está muito difícil de prever e os modelos falham muito.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Nov 2019 às 07:41)

comentador disse:


> Já começaram os cortes na precipitação!! Como já era de prever!! Não acredito que vá chover alguma coisa de jeito na minha região, acredito que vou chegar ao Natal com os campos sem uma única erva verde. Cada vez mais complicado! O tempo está muito difícil de prever e os modelos falham muito.



Realmente foi um corte brutal na precipitação num espaço curto de tempo, e a sinoptica alterou imenso.
Agora toda a precipitação aparece concentrada num curto período de tempo 2 a 3 dias.
Os valores ainda são incertos mas pela sinoptica apresentada, precipitacao forte deverá ser uma miragem.
Neste momento os valores de precipitação rondam os 40 50 mm no Algarve e cerca de 30 a 40 mm no Alentejo.

A questão fica... Se em 12h mudou isto.. O que mudará nas próximas 24h??


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2019 às 10:50)

Há que moderar as expectativas... vai chover sim, mas não vai ser a salvação de ninguém, ainda por cima o AA pode regressar na parte final do mês, portanto há que aproveitar esta chuva ao máximo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Nov 2019 às 07:56)

O rio atmosférico que vinha durante a próxima semana passou a um simples ribeiro  e para o fim do mês já teremos a companhia do fiel amigo AA 








Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2019 às 08:54)

duvido muito que o anticiclone nos caia em cima...
será rapidamente removido.

a circulação de oeste é forte.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Nov 2019 às 09:04)

Boas, 
Neste momento os acumulados previstos rondam os 30 a 35 mm de acumulado para os próximos 10 duas.
É estão de acordo com a média de ensemble. Hoje não deverá chover mais do 2 a 3 mm, devendo voltar a chover na quarta, quinta e sexta feira. Apesar destes acumulados não serem nada de especial na minha opinião vai chover bem mais do que indicado pelos modelos. Espero cerca de 60 mm de acumulado. 
Hoje 5 mm
Quarta 30 mm
Quinta 20 mm
Sexta 10 mm

Depois destes dias vai regressar o AA!!
Veremos o desenvolvimento pois apesar de estarmos tão perto do evento as alterações dos modelos ainda sao constantes.


----------



## Between (17 Nov 2019 às 19:47)

Acumulações previstas pelo ECMWF a 240h:


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2019 às 20:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estive a ver os modelos e, de repente, o ECMWF voltou a intensificar bastante na precipitação. A saída operacional voltou a prever valores à volta dos 80-100 mm no Algarve e entre os 50 e os 80 mm em grande parte do Alentejo.
> Eu bem dizia que não era preciso fazer tanto drama.
> 
> Já o GFS... Bem, é o GFS, como já se sabe. Também não previa quase nada para hoje, por aqui, e na realidade caíram 15 mm do céu.



Eu cá não estava tão optimista assim, quando olho para os valores

Sunday, Nov the 24th at 18:00
*— Main run:* *67.4* mm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 37.6* mm
Maximum: * 77.1* mm  90% Percentile: * 54.9* mm
Minimum: * 10.7* mm  10% Percentile: * 22.1* mm

O ECM também tem um membro indica pouco mais de 10 mm, por isso, muita cautela nas euforias. 

A saída operacional coloca 45 mm em 12 horas e nota-se que vai existir um núcleo secundário da depressão que vai afectar o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, basta não existir esse núcleo para a precipitação dar um valente tombo.

Já que, esse núcleo é que traz chuva forte e trovoada e é isso que os modelos têm colocado, tirado e haver tanta discrepância nos valores de precipitação especialmente no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. .

Aqui está o núcleo ao largo dos Açores na 4ª feira dia 20 às 12 horas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2019 às 08:52)

A última saída do GFS apresenta já um grande corte em todo o território continental. As próximas runs serão _decisivas_.

Precipitação acumulada até daqui a 1 semana:


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2019 às 09:34)

Atualmente as previsões são más para o continente, mas isso por si só não significa que está tudo determinado ou perdido.

Tudo indica que a depressão que abordei há alguns dias vai ser uma desilusão para o sul do país. Vai trazer muita nebulosidade...






... mas uma combinação de intrusões de ar seco, fraca intensidade dos ventos e baixos valores de água precipitável deverão inviabilizar acumulados significativos abrangentes. Localmente até pode haver alguma surpresa mas há que esperar para ver.


----------



## rozzo (18 Nov 2019 às 10:29)

Pessoal, desculpem a insistência...

*Mas custa assim tanto ponderar 30seg antes de decidir em que tópico fazer um post? *
Acho que as regras e lógica de cada tópico estão muito bem explicadas. No entanto, passamos a vida nisto, a mover posts........ 

Depois claro que há queixas de muitos membros, e grande parte com razão.
Ora são posts úteis e informativos despejados no Seguimento Livre, ora são posts de chat ou mero desabafo sem informação realmente relevante nos tópicos de Previsão.

Bolas, não custa assim tanto um pouco de bom-senso e de pensar antes de postar.
Desculpem o tom algo "ríspido", mas é extremamente cansativo para a Moderação passar os dias a mover posts, e a fazer os mesmos pedidos... Quando seria tão mais fácil a colaboração de todos...

Obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2019 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

acumulações generosas previstas pelo GFS 6Z em muitos locais para os próximos dias , perto dos 300 mm no Alto Minho


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2019 às 15:27)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2019 às 15:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O ECM não é tão generoso para Norte, mas creio que é mais democrático nessa repartição. Espero sinceramente que os modelos pequem por falta e hajam surpresas, tal como ontem no Interior do Alentejo.



Penso que sinceramente os próximos 5/6 dias nos poderão trazer algumas surpresas sim , estamos a praticamente 24h do evento e os modelos ainda não convergem entre si  A não ser claro que a Norte choverá mais, mas isso é quase como no futebol, bola ao poste, etc, e no fim ganha a Alemanha  Eu acredito que poderá chover bem mais a sul , do que está modelado nas últimas runs ,mas no final da semana fazemos as contas


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2019 às 19:31)

O ECM 12 z carrega na precipitação em especial no NW, valores de 300 ou mais em algumas zonas, é perfeitamente natural, pois, deverá ser estabelecida uma circulação de SW associada a uma vasta área depressionária no Atlântico Norte, isto claro, se as previsões se concretizarem.

Infelizmente, para o Sul, não é uma sinóptica favorável embora também deva chover.







Com esta sinóptica prevista, *450 mm* no Alto Minho segundo o ECMWF:


----------



## Between (18 Nov 2019 às 20:21)

Sexta feira promete ser um dia muito interessante...

Previsões do ECMWF (às 7 da manhã):






Acumulações previstas na minha região:


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Nov 2019 às 10:05)

Os modelos continuam a modelar a evolução dos próximos dias, com variações significativas entre runs, quer no ECM, quer no GFS. 
Interessante o facto de que o ECM surge mais constante que o GFS, com valores significativos para todo o território de Portugal Continental. É claro que irá chover mais no Norte, mas se a previsão se confirmasse, irá mitigar um pouco a actual situação.






Nos próximos dias irei colocar o mesmo mapa com a previsão até Segunda-feira às 06h, de forma a comparar a evolução.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2019 às 11:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Os modelos continuam a modelar a evolução dos próximos dias, com variações significativas entre runs, quer no ECM, quer no GFS.
> Interessante o facto de que o ECM surge mais constante que o GFS, com valores significativos para todo o território de Portugal Continental. É claro que irá chover mais no Norte, mas se a previsão se confirmasse, irá mitigar um pouco a actual situação.
> 
> 
> ...


O ECM, o GEM e o ICON têm-se mantido mais ou menos estáveis na previsão dos acumulados para esta semana. Já o GFS, é uma constante mudança sendo que nesta última saída, prevê pouco mais de 20mm até às 240h para grande parte do Sul. Basicamente esse acumulado é o que o ECM prevê para Arronches hoje à noite.  
No fim de semana fazem-se as contas e quanto ao resto, nem vale a pena ligar muito porque está tudo constantemente a mudar...


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2019 às 17:33)

Comparação entre ECMWF e GFS nos acumulados previstos:

ECMWF 00z:






GFS 12Z:






O ECMWF está um pouco mais estável que o GFS, embora com as variações normais.


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2019 às 19:44)

Snifa disse:


> O ECMWF está um pouco mais estável que o GFS, embora com as variações normais.



Lá estão as variações do ECMWF, mas desta vez com um corte bastante significativo nas regiões do Sul, a Norte mantêm-se mais ou menos na mesma.

No fim convém lembrar que isto são modelos e tendências e podem muito bem não representar o que ocorra na realidade, ainda para mais a tantos dias de distância, basta as depressões subirem ou descerem um pouco em latitude para alterar logo tudo:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 09:50)

ECM volta a carregar na precipitação para o NW de Portugal Continental,e coloca mais de 550mm de acumulado até ao dia 29  








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2019 às 10:03)

Continuamos com boas perspectivas durante estes 5 dias, com incremento para o Norte, mas pode haver sempre surpresas. Na passada madrugada, choveu mais a Sul do Tejo do que noutras regiões de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2019 às 09:07)

Bom, esta temporada de ciclones foi mesmo intensa para os Açores.











A dissipação do Sebastien deverá ser mais relevante para o continente do que para os Açores.











Do aviso 8 do NHC:



> Although the models agree on the overall scenario, there are major along-track or speed differences among the models, with the GFS/HWRF/HMON being the fastest solutions and the ECMWF being the slowest. In fact, at 48 hours, the spread between the GFS and ECMWF models is more than 700 n mi. The NHC forecast lies roughly near the middle of the guidance envelope and ends up near the UKMET model, but this prediction is of low confidence.



Pelo UM (UKMet) e pelo GEM, o CT, já enfraquecido, irá passar muito próximo da PI:






A posição do Sebastien (mesmo enfraquecido) é muito importante para se saber os valores de água precipitável da(s) frente(s) que afetarão o continente. 

Claro que os maiores acumulados deverão ir para os locais habituais, mas não há muito que se possa fazer em relação a isso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Nov 2019 às 10:40)

Valores consideráveis até à segunda-feira, em praticamente todo o país. Infelizmente o sotavento algarvio continua com a sua maldição...





Infelizmente hoje vai chover mais no Estreito de Gibraltar do que no Algarve...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 20:24)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Nov 2019 às 20:33)

E na prática isso quer o que???


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 23:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E na prática isso quer o que???


O que é, é o que tu já sabes, o AA faz bloqueio o que ajuda ás entradas de ar frio e predominantemente seco de origem N continental.

Edit: Seja como for este tweet refere-se ao jet stream cuja localização na proxima semana favorecerá essas entradas continentais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2019 às 01:44)

Obrigado pela resposta @luismeteo3
Bom como já referi anteriormente até final do mês algumas frentes a varrerem ainda o norte e centro.
Dezembro promete ser um mês superseco conforme se vislumbra nas previsões a médio prazo com superpotente anticiclone. 
Quando o mesmo se forma nesta altura do ano, não será facil sair desse sítio!! 

Nota: as barragens ate dia 22 Novembro melhoraram a norte do Mondego, mantiveram na região centro e perderam algo mais na região sul, em especial no Algarve. Agora não sei se os dados disponibilizados são até as 00h do dia 22h ou 23h do dia 22 Novembro, pois esse dia pode ter mudado algo no Alentejo!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:25)




----------



## Between (29 Nov 2019 às 19:57)

Acumulações previstas pelo modelo ECMWF (a 240h):


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Nov 2019 às 21:24)

Possível cut off em espectativa.. Veremos as próximas runs!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2019 às 21:30)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Possível cut off em espectativa.. Veremos as próximas runs!!


Era ouro! Não resolvia por si só mas era um começo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2019 às 23:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Era ouro! Não resolvia por si só mas era um começo!


O ECM e o UKMO colocam 65 mm na próxima 5ª feira na zona entre Olhão e Tavira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2019 às 23:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM e o UKMO colocam 65 mm na próxima 5ª feira na zona entre Olhão e Tavira.


Eu começava já a fazer a dança da chuva...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2019 às 23:42)

O que me preocupa é a entrada de ar frio... espero que não seja demasiado agreste.


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2019 às 23:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O que me preocupa é a entrada de ar frio... espero que não seja demasiado agreste.


Não me parece ser muito agreste 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2019 às 23:45)

joselamego disse:


> Não me parece ser muito agreste
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


  As minhas árvores agradeciam...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Nov 2019 às 11:54)

Tenho dúvidas dessa cut off... cá para mim vai ser empurrada para leste( Espanha), como quase sempre.


----------



## Açor (30 Nov 2019 às 17:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tenho dúvidas dessa cut off... cá para mim vai ser empurrada para leste( Espanha), como quase sempre.


 
Pela posição do anticiclone vocês até parece que poderão  ter mais sorte em relação às ilhas.
O anticiclone parece que vai empurrar tudo para aí.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Nov 2019 às 21:23)

Reportagem na RTP sobre a falta de água no Algarve...assustador, muita extensão do terreno ainda aparece sem qualquer erva, parece Verão ainda pelo Algarve (acho que eram imagens do Sotavento)  

O nosso fantástico ministro do Ambiente apareceu a dizer que há água para um ano e que não há qualquer razão para alarme. Fiquei tão mais descansado...é sempre um regalo ouvir este ministro. Not!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2019 às 21:42)

jamestorm disse:


> Reportagem na RTP sobre a falta de água no Algarve...assustador, muita extensão do terreno ainda aparece sem qualquer erva, parece Verão ainda pelo Algarve (acho que eram imagens do Sotavento)
> 
> O nosso fantástico ministro do Ambiente apareceu a dizer que há água para um ano e que não há qualquer razão para alarme. Fiquei tão mais descansado...é sempre um regalo ouvir este ministro. Not!



Concordo contigo, só de ver essa imagens, das paisagens tão secas ainda para mais nesta altura do ano, é bastante desolador e preocupante, ainda para mais, quando os funcionários da camara municipal, passam os dias a transportar água em depósitos, nos camiões, para abastecer a população, pois os furos estão com os lençóis freáticos, estão muito em baixo, eu se por acaso morasse por lá ficava tudo menos descansado.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Dez 2019 às 00:23)

pois parece que tb viste essa reportagem...pareceu-me assustador pq parecia que eles estavam a viver noutra época do ano. parece que estão em puro Verão...tudo muito seco.  
Penso que a maioria do país não está a entender a mudança climática que está acontecer...esta a começar no Algarve mas pode bater-nos à porta a quem vive mais acima. Talvez acordem qdo faltar água em Lisboa.

Só um aparte , pensei que tinha colocado isto no seguimento livre...podem mudar se quiserem



Pedro1993 disse:


> Concordo contigo, só de ver essa imagens, das paisagens tão secas ainda para mais nesta altura do ano, é bastante desolador e preocupante, ainda para mais, quando os funcionários da camara municipal, passam os dias a transportar água em depósitos, nos camiões, para abastecer a população, pois os furos estão com os lençóis freáticos, estão muito em baixo, eu se por acaso morasse por lá ficava tudo menos descansado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Dez 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia.. 
Bom depois de estes dias de chuva a primeira quinzena deverá trazer tempo mais frio e seco, devendo posteriormente na 2 quinzena existir tendência para mais instabilidade mas veremos. 
Bom fim de semana!


----------

